# Meilleur forfait pour avoir un iPhone pas cher



## Gwen (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour.


Quel est selon vous, aujourd'hui, le meilleur forfait pour obtenir un iPhone pas cher ?

Pour ma part, j'ai trouvé ce forfait chez Virgin :

iPhone 64Go = 399,99
Forfait = 37,90 x 12 = 454,8
Ce qui fait un total sur 12 mois de : 854,79 (forfait bloqué internet pour votre smartphone)
Soit seulement 5,79 de plus qu'un iPhone nue.

Qu'en pensez vous, avez-vous repéré un meilleur plan chez un autre opérateur ?

Ce fil demander à être réactualisé au fur et à mesure de l'évolution des offres. N'hésitez pas à revenir le consulter et donner vos meilleurs plans du moment.


----------



## fanougym (31 Mars 2012)

Salut, 

je cherche également le meilleur rapport qualité prix pour un iphone 4S 16go.

J'ai fais le tour des opérateurs et voici mes conclusions : 

La base : forfait com/sms/msm illimitées, au moins 500 mo de data et réengagement 12 mois.



sosh :
iphone : 419
15/Mois (crédit iphone)
25/mois
= 899

b & you
20/mois
iphone : 604
= 844

red sfr
25/mois
iphone : 614,9
= 915

sfr
iphone : 330
59/mois
= 1038

Bouygues
45/mois
iphone : 450
= 990

orange
iphone : 279
52/mois
= 903

Virgin, j'oublie, le réseau est TRES moyen chez moi.
à suivre...


----------



## Akkarin (6 Avril 2012)

Chez free sur 12 mois avec un forfait à 19,99 €


----------



## vin$$ (2 Mai 2012)

Voila un petit comparatif sur 24 mois par contre : 
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/comparaison-abonnements-sosh-free-surprise-n22814.html


----------



## marcatop (20 Juin 2012)

Salut,

J'ai été moi même dans ton cas, il y a des réponses sur le net. Il y a un bon comparateur et site d'actus sur les forfaits mobiles, et qui donne accès à pas mal de promos, c'est http://www.abonnement-forfait-mobile.com . 
J'espère que ça t'aidera, 
A++


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour Gween,

J'ai choisi le marché de l'occasion. Un iPhone 4 de un an. 350 
Un forfait sosh à 15/mois. Sans engagement.


----------



## viscumh2o (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour Powerdom , et alors 3 mois après cet achat , satisfait ?
Ce forfait est il suffisant pour un usage minimum ( mail et GPS par exemple )?
Cordialement


----------



## Powerdom (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Cela fait plus de trois mois. Je l'ai pris à sa sortie. Je suis très content de mon forfait sosh. Je n'ai jamais manqué de data. Un giga me suffit amplement. Au pire au delà le forfait n'est pas coupé, il est seulement ralenti. 

Je ne trouve pas que j'en fait un usage minimum. 
Lecture des quotidiens chaque jour, podcast, téléchargement d'application. Mail. Pas de GPS. J'en ai un dans la voiture. C'est beaucoup plus performant !


----------



## viscumh2o (22 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## jesfr (21 Octobre 2012)

Voilà ce que m'a proposer SFR lorsque j'ai voulu résilier:

Iphone 5 32 Giga à 289

Forfait carré 4 giga : Appel sms mms illimité, 4 giga de données ( non illimité)
Une 2eme carte sim

Le tout pour 54,9 par mois.

Soit : 947 à l'année

Equivalent chez free: 977.

Le seul défaut est la limite de 4giga, enfin normalement j'en consomme que 2 ça devrais aller.


----------



## Netri-Alex (15 Juillet 2018)

Iphone 6 32 Giga acheté à 150€ chez Orange il y a 3 ans
Je ne me rappelle plus le nom du forfait mais je payais 55€ par mois chez Orange.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai toujours mon Iphone 6 32 Giga, mais je ne suis plus chez Orange, mon nouvel opérateur est le crédit mutuel !!

Désormais j'ai le forfait Prompto sans engagement avec 5Go d'internet (si je consomme 2Go voir 3Go c'est déjà bien) et je paye 15,99€ par mois parce-que je n'ai pas acheté mon téléphone chez eux, sinon le forfait serait à 19,99€.

Personnellement, le forfait que j'ai chez le Crédit Mutuel est identique à celui que j'avais chez Orange !! Donc mise à part le prix, rien à changé pour moi.


----------



## LaJague (16 Juillet 2018)

5 ans après , pas mal !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juillet 2018)

en 2012, un GO me suffisait waho !


----------



## makaillefaune (30 Juillet 2018)

Hello,

Incontestablement la solution la plus rentable est de prendre un forfait sans engagement et de trouver le smartphone avec une offre promo de type 100€ de remise.. sinon c'est bien trop onéreux avec un forfait subventionné. Je sais que RED ne fait pas d'étalement de paiement, mais c'est possible chez Sosh, du coup tu peux prendre un forfait chez RED, B&You, Sosh, La Poste Mobile ou n'importe quel opérateur qui te propose un forfait avec assez de data pour pas cher du tout (parfois Free si tu captes là où tu habites) et prendre ton iPhone en paiement avec plusieurs mensualités sans frais chez Sosh


----------



## Pascal Funk (24 Août 2018)

makaillefaune a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Incontestablement la solution la plus rentable est de prendre un forfait sans engagement



Pas toujours.....
Mon dernier exemple sur un des 4 forfaits de la famille (tous a mon nom)
Le 2H + 1 Go a 3.96 € (Toutes réductions possibles dessus) et renouvellement mobile fait il y a une semaine :
iPhone SE 32 Go a 1 € comptant et 24x8 € = 193 € en gardant mon forfait a 3.96 €.....Qui passera a 11.96 €,évidemment.
Je pense qu'un SE a 193 € est top valable (Dans les 309 € en promo seul) Tout en gardant le SC et les sims gratuites (si perte ou casse)


----------

